# Advice for Learning Composition



## Charon (Sep 8, 2008)

I was wondering if I could get some advice, direction, and recommendations on learning the art of music composition. I'm not an absolute beginner, as I have some background and training in music. Perhaps it will help if I tell you where I am now, and then you can let me know what I could do from here.

I can play violin at a grade 4 level (RCM) (and currently taking lessons), classical guitar at a grade 3 level (RCM), and I also play electric guitar (for ~11 years). I've read The Study of Counterpoint (Gradus ad Parnassum) for species counterpoint up to three parts. I'm currently studying Walter Piston's Harmony book, and I have read up to and including Chapter 23, for those of you who know the book. I have access to Finale software, and I use it to do some practice. 

As for why I would like to learn how to compose... I love music. I'm not specifically looking for a career in it or anything.

Your help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Petwhac (Jun 9, 2010)

The best and most well tested method is to study the scores of the pieces you admire and try to work out not _what_ the composer is doing but _why_ he is doing it.
It will mean many hours with your nose in a score with or without the CD/ MP3 playing.
Good luck, you will make some great discoveries.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Read about structure in music. The downfall of the Romantic era was the abandonment of structure, specifically development.


----------



## MJTTOMB (Dec 16, 2007)

Kopachris said:


> Read about structure in music. The downfall of the Romantic era was the abandonment of structure, specifically development.


This is pretty much the core of it. Music is similar in that respect to great architecture. An exceptionally structured building (pyramids), much like an exceptionally structured work of art, will endure the test of time much more than a poorly constructed edifice, no matter how pretty, such as a glass house.


----------



## Petwhac (Jun 9, 2010)

Kopachris said:


> Read about structure in music. The downfall of the Romantic era was the abandonment of structure, specifically development.


You shouldn't just read 'about' structure but analyse the scores of the masters and see how they tackled compositional problems and form.
The principal of 'unity' is perhaps the most important of all.


----------



## Petwhac (Jun 9, 2010)

Kopachris said:


> Read about structure in music. The downfall of the Romantic era was the abandonment of structure, specifically development.


Oh, I forgot to ask. What downfall is that? And which 'Romantic' composer abandoned structure?
A very curious statement.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Petwhac said:


> You shouldn't just read 'about' structure but analyse the scores of the masters and see how they tackled compositional problems and form.
> The principal of 'unity' is perhaps the most important of all.


I agree entirely. And one of the best ways to create unity is through good development, with a careful balance of novelty and familiarity. Explore new territory, but always return home.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

I like the answer Debussy gave when asked how he wrote music. He said: 'I take all the tones there are, leave out the ones I don't want, and use all the others'.

Simple as that.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Study the scores yes...
but if possible get a teacher.


----------



## Petwhac (Jun 9, 2010)

emiellucifuge said:


> Study the scores yes...
> but if possible get a teacher.


A good teacher who can point out the things you didn't know you were doing. One who can help you to find your own solutions to your own compositional issues by making you think in new ways about what you are doing.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Preeecisely!


----------

